# Best side scrollers?



## soliloquy (Apr 6, 2011)

with these annoying kids in my house, i'm forced to visit my past where games were awesome, challenging, yet easy to understand without dumbing people down ie: games for kids now a days where the object of the game is to find a cat on the screen... 

so, going around, i came across this title that i remember spending countless hours trying to beat and it was a LOT of fun doing it as well...









what are some of your favorite side scrollers from the olden days?


----------



## Arterial (Apr 6, 2011)

ahhh classic games are so good because they leave a lot to the imagination.

i blame the super realistic graphics of today.

megaman X3!

awesome music.


----------



## Mendez (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely megaman, donkey kong country, and castlevania


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Metroid. Even the 2 before that rule. 

Any 2D Megaman game. 

The Turrican series.

Ganbare Goemon (Mystical Ninja series). Only 1 game went 3D and even that was awesome too. 

The classic Mario and Sonic games (Super Mario 3/World, Yoshi's Island are the best ones). These are a given.

Actraiser and Zelda 2 (mixed with RPG elements)

Journey to Silius (underated wicked game)

Strider

Castlevania series

Astyanax (a guilty pleasure for me)

Assault Suit Valken (Cybernator). The uncensored version just adds more plot to it.

Ninja Gaiden 1-2 (NES versions). Unfortunately 3 sucked tremendously. 

Jazz Jackrabbit series (music actually ruled hard)

Wizards & Warriors 1-3 (best death animation ever  )

Contra/Probotector series


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Castlevania, Metal Slug (damn difficulty), and every good side scrolling space shooter.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

NES Metroid.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 7, 2011)

Contra


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Spider The Video Game - Brilliant soundtrack



The Lost World Jurassic Park - The art direction and music for this was awesome.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 7, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Contra




contra was brilliant! lots of fun to be had there!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 7, 2011)

I miss left-> right platformers... Contra.. Now there was a bottle of solid rage. 

The Gradius series, I will add to this list.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

Atomic Runner for the SEGA Genesis was a bitch. I couldn't get past the first few rooms.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 7, 2011)

legend of kage


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 7, 2011)

Came in to post Contra and Megaman


----------



## synrgy (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Metroid is on my all time list. 
Super Castlevania IV is right up there, too.
Bionic Commando was another of my favorites.
Stryder was pretty awesome, too, but I was TERRIBLE at it and I don't think I ever even got past the 2nd level. 

There's a new school side-scrolling '2 thumbstick shooter' on 360 Arcade that I like a lot called Omega Five.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 7, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Bionic Commando was another of my favorites..



Dude, I remember playing the hell out of that on gameboy.


----------



## splinter8451 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sonic 3 + Sonic and Knuckles. So fucking good. 

Also every Megaman for NES and every Megaman X for SNES.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2011)

Sky Blazer. Another guilty pleasure and one of the few games of its time to incorportate Hindu themes. 

Plok! Terrific game, amazing soundtrack and so much to do. 


I noticed the addition of side scrolling shooters. The OP seemed more specific in side scrolling platform games, but hey, there were some corker shooters too:

Area 88/UN Squadron. Among Capcom's finest, one of the best shooters ever made. 

Gradius/Parodius series. The Parodius series was a chock full of laughs. 

Macross Scrambled Valkyrie. Among the finest SNES games had to offer. 

R-Type series. Not as good as Gradius IMO but a good series overall. 

Probably more that I've forgotten.

Yeah, the oldschool gamer blood runs strong in me...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



Meh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Meh.


 
Dislike


----------



## yacker (Apr 7, 2011)

There are many, many good ones.

I recently rediscovered two from my childhood which have to be a couple of the most underrated side scrollers ever.

-World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck 
-McDonald's Treasure Land Adventure 

I totally went and replayed these thinking they'd be terrible by today's standards and have all sorts of broken controls etc. Surprisingly both of them are very solid. I'd recommend them to anybody who likes the genre.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 8, 2011)

the lack of cave story in this list saddens me, totally agree with the megamans as well as metroid and mario 3!


----------



## marbledbeef (Apr 8, 2011)

super metroid ftw finished it under two hours.... oh yeah


----------



## youheardme (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd have to agree with SMB3


----------



## Cuda (Apr 9, 2011)

NES- Metroid, Blaster Master, Bionic Commando, Rush;n Attack, Adventure Island, Contra Super C, SMB3, Castllevania, Abadox, Astyanax, Milons Secret Castle, Double Dragon

SNES, Super Metroid, metal Warriors, Contra3, Super Turrican, Cybernator, Sunset Riders, Knights of the Round

Sega, Altered Beast, Contra Hard Corps, Gunstar heroes, Jurrasic park, Global Gladiators, Thunder Force, Alien3, Xmen, Alien Storm, Shinobi3, Sonic, Vectorman


----------



## jaredowty (Apr 9, 2011)

A beautifully simple game. I can't play regular side scrollers because they're too slow paced in comparison.


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2011)

Metal Slug /thread


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 9, 2011)

Megaman X4 for PS1(Epic game with even better soundtrack)
Contra(^ ^ v v < > < > B A START SELECT)
Metroid Fusion(Really underrated game)
Any early Sonic game(Especially Sonic & Knuckles)
Super Mario Brothers 3
Kirby's Dream Land(Gameboy(I really wish it hadn't broke on me,good thing I have emulators!)
Kirby Crystal Shards 64
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland (GBA)

Actually...any Kirby game, their all amazingly awesome. Kirby is really underrated when it comes to gamers in America, unless their 8, but it really is a great series.

EDIT-I just realised I used the phrase "Really underrated" twice in this post.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. (From 1-3 and super mario world)
Megaman 2
Castlevania
Sonic 2
Sonic 3 + Sonic&Knuckles


----------



## khournos (Apr 9, 2011)

Mad props for reminding me of my first PS1 game: Hercules!
I still love that game to death


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2011)

Ahem!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 9, 2011)

Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## josh pelican (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Randy said:


> Metal Slug /thread



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2421302-post5.html



Love those games.


----------

